# Lamp or Bikini



## Samson (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## manu1959 (Mar 25, 2010)

yes....


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 25, 2010)

Lampkini.


----------



## naomibee (Mar 25, 2010)

this is a guy vote...i dont count.. haaa


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 26, 2010)

G string isn't an option?


----------



## Dis (Mar 27, 2010)

That this is even a question is severely disturbing.


----------



## editec (Mar 27, 2010)

Too symetric to be human


----------

